# Ibook G4 démarrage interrompu par redémarrage automatique



## Phil54 (14 Juillet 2011)

Mon Ibook G4 ne va plus jusqu'au bout du processus de démarrage, il s'interrompt tout seul et reboot seul et sans fin. 
J'ai enlevé et remis la batterie. 
J'ai fait une réinitilisation par 3 redémarrage avec pomme+Alt+P+R
J'ai fait une réparation des autorisations avec le CD d'installation.

Que reste t'il a tenter avant une réinstallation complète du système?


----------



## didgar (14 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Si tu as fait une réparation des autorisations je suppose que tu as pu booter sans encombre sur le cd/dvd d'install ?

A ta place je tenterais bien ça => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

A+

Didier


----------



## Phil54 (16 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

j'ai appliqué fsck -fy en redémarrant sur le CD d'Installation, la procédure est allée à son terme "le volume OS X appears to be OK" sans proposer aucune réparation. J'ai fait l'exercice en rebootant sur le DD et là le défilement n'atteint pas # la dernière phrase que je peux lire c'est :
"  killing all processing..." et ça reboot tout seul.
 Reste t'il encore un option ?


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Je me suis mal exprimé et je crois que nous nous sommes mal compris 

1 - Quand tu as réparé les autorisations, tu l'as fait depuis ton cd/dvd d'install. Donc je suppose que la séquence de boot est allée jusqu'au bout ... fatalement ! Ce qui sous-entend que la machine "fonctionne" !

2 - Il n'y a pas d'intérêt à faire le fsck -fy en ayant démarré au préalable sur le cd/dvd  Tu sors ton cd/dvd, tu redémarres en faisant pomme+s et quand tu y es invité tu lances la commande. Peut-être que c'est ce que tu as fait mais la première phrase de ta réponse est ambiguë !

3 - solution alternative 1 => faire un vrai reset nvram*

4 - solution alternative 2 => démarrer sur un disque externe pour voir ?!

5 - solution alternative 3 => démarrer en mode sans échec ...

* démarrer en maintenant les touches pomme+alt+O+F
quand tu as "la main", tape :

reset-nvram [ touche enter ]
set-defaults [ touche enter ]
reset-all [ touche enter ] et la ça redémarre automatiquement.

/!\ en OF le clavier est en QWERTY  pour taper un "a" il faut taper un "q", pour taper un "m" il faut taper une "," et pour le "-" il faut taper ")" de mémoire ou "à" je ne sais plus !

Après ... on verra 

[edit] j'ai un de mes iMac G4 qui s'éteint et se rallume spontanément ... c'est la CM qui est cuite ... [/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## Phil54 (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Et merci pour tous ces conseils.

Effectivement la première fois j'ai lancé fsck depuis le DVD d'Installation 
Par contre la deuxième fois j'avais éjecté le DVD et j'ai démarré sur le DD : c'est là que je n'ai jamais pu atteindre l'invite #...il reboot tous seul avant aprés la phrase "killing all processes"

Aujourd'hui j'ai tenté :
1 - mode sans échec =>  pas mieux !
2 - Pomme+Alt+O+F une première fois => reset-nvram...réponse   unkwown word
3 - Démarrage avec Pomme+Alt+P+R et attendre 4 "boing" =>  pas mieux
4 - Pomme+Alt+O+F une deuxième fois => reset-nvram OK, set-default OK, reste-all =>  pas mieux
Coté DD externe, je n'ai qu'une sauvegarde de mon G5 pas de cet IBook G4, je sais c'est mal :rose:


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



Phil54 a dit:


> Coté DD externe, je n'ai qu'une sauvegarde de mon G5 pas de cet IBook G4, je sais c'est mal :rose:



Si tu as un câble FW qui va bien, tu relies les deux machines, tu démarres l'iBook en mode target, tu démarres le G5 en appuyant sur ALT et tu sélectionnes le disque de l'iBook comme volume de boot du G5 ... pour voir !

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu fais le contraire ! Démarrer le G5 en mode target, démarrer l'iBook avec ALT et choisir le disque du G5 comme volume de boot.

Je pense quand même que puisque tu arrives à démarrer sur ton cd/dvd d'install, tu pourrais faire une réparation du disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque contenu dans le cd/dvd comme tu l'as fait pour les autorisations ... et ce jusqu'à ce qu'il t'affiche que ton disque n'a rien !

A+

Didier


----------

